# Bump(s) on cervix?



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I've always occasionally felt a bump on one part of my cervical open since I started charting a handful of months ago. About a week and a half ago my cervix was very open (much more than usual) and I could finally feel the whole thing - just a round bump. Before I could barely feel it at all during my most "open" times. Right now my cervix is weird...the best way to explain it is to compare it to puckering your lips. You can see more of the inside of the lips, but it's very closed. So, now I think (but cannot be certain) that I have a bump on the opposite end. The fact that my opening is oval shaped (pretty linear right now) as opposed to the "dimple" that always seems to be described, it makes it kinda hard to tell since it "creases" right there.

Ftr, I've had 2 pregnancies (one live birth 3.5 years ago, one d&c 1 year ago) and was sent for a colposcopy that came back clear about a year ago, and no paps since as I'm currently uninsured. I also have HSV-1 (the first and only outbreak being a year ago) but highly doubt it's related.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm..I dont know for sure but it could be related to hpv. A clear colpo doesn't necessarily mean that you don't have a strain of the virus, and perhaps your immune system is strong enough to fight it and clear it up on it's own.

( I'm hpv positive.)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

It could just be nabothian gland cysts. They're like pimples on the cervix - harmless and generally go away on their own. I thought I had one and mentioned it when I had a pap last year prior to getting pg and the dr was like yeap, that's what that is. It did eventually go away on its own.


----------



## beep (Aug 18, 2009)

Cervical polyps are another possibility. I have 3 small ones. The doctor says not to worry about them unless they grow or a pap comes back positive (which hsn't happened yet).


----------

